# faith margaret thomas-argent 6-12-08 w/pics v/long



## Uvlollypop

This might be a bit of a garbled story ive written it in several sittings J

Right where do I start!? The last week or so ive been really ill with the flu+vomiting on Friday morning I had no movement at all and couldn&#8217;t find the babys heartbeat on my Doppler so I went into the day unit to get checked out.within mins I was on a monitor they located babys heart which was an amazing relief but she wasn&#8217;t moving, my pulse was also fast so I was asked to stay to be observed.
By lunch time a midwife came to see me and casually said oh im just here to check your cervix to see if your favourable for induction my heart sank induction = no homebirth she checked me I was favourable so a consultant came to see me to run through the risks of fetal distress and the high poss of c-section. 
I was pretty stunned and it all happened really fast. I text james to tell him he needed to come home.
I was checked over told to wait for a bed on the ward and left to wonder about what would happen to me from there. I was terrified and upset that I wasn&#8217;t having her at home but they were worried about her lack of movement so wanted her out&#8230; I just had to accept that and get on with it.
Hours and hours went past and about 5 james got there I was still waiting for a bed on the ward, I ended up holding a poor girls hand who was in the next bed&#8230; she was only about 16 and couldn&#8217;t get hold of her boyfriend and her baby wanted to come early&#8230; im not sure what happened in the end but I hope she was ok.
Anyway hours went by waiting for this bed in the end the midwife went to the ward herself and changed the bed for me so I could go up.
We got to the ward at about 7/730 there was a women labouring in the next bed, james brought amy to see me who was over the moon that the baby was def coming before the weekend was over.
Everyone went home about 8 and I was left alone on the ward the women labouring was really in pain,her husband kept asking for help but the staff ignored him so she got up and gave birth on the floor! I shat my pants called james and told him I was discharging myself the poor women had been induced and just left there to give birth publicly on a ward. This was as far away from my home birth as it could get and there was no way I wanted that to happen to me, he convinced me to stay for a few hours because they were worried about the baby etc etc&#8230; I was more in the mind of well they cant be that worried ive been waiting for gel since lunch time, but reluctantly agreed.
At about 1130 my contractions started but as all the contractions ive had before they stopped so come 12 midnight they strapped me to a monitor and administered the gel within half hour I was contracting but they didn&#8217;t believe me!
I tried to sleep, at about 4 they got to bad to sleep through and I told the staff they said theyd check me at 6am and to go back to bed, not to turn the lights on or make any noise because people on the ward were trying to sleep&#8230;nice eh!
The pain got to bad to breath through so I cornered a cleaner and got her to stick my tenns pads on.
The pains got worse and worse, I was devastated in pain on a dark ward on my own fucking horrendous if im honest!
6oclock came I was hooked up to a monitor for 40 mins, 10 mins into monitoring she checked on me and said in a surprised manner &#8216;oh your contracting well&#8217; err no really im just in so much pain I cant talk for fun, ya know thought id bring some needless drama to the proceedings.i was on my hands and knees holding on to the boost button on my tenns machine for dear life trying desperately to breath through the pain thinking &#8216;this cant last forever&#8217;
By this time I was fucking pissed off.
I was left to breath through the pain on my own as visitors wernt aloud until 830. at 830 ji called james and he made plans for amy to be looked after.
I was ignored when I said that the pains were getting to much and I needed pain relief, by ten to 9 I couldn&#8217;t talk when spoken too and begged for meptid which was swifty given, I sat and sobbed my heart out I felt totally out of it and completely gutted that this is the way that things were heading I felt that I wasn&#8217;t coping and I was failing my baby by pumping my system with drugs.
By half 9 james was there and I had been moved on to the ward.
Within mins I was strapped to a monitor flat on my back and told off every time I moved.
I felt like I need to push, in fact my body was pushing the midwife reluctantly examined me but babys head was still high I really didn&#8217;t feel right suddenly it was about 1130 and I was getting really tired because by body was taking over and pushing with every contraction, which wouldn&#8217;t have been so bad but they were coming so fast I didn&#8217;t have time to drink between them.
At 1oclock I was examined, I was fully dilated and my waters were bulging down into my vagina &#8211; the reason I wanted to push- so they broke them.
I nearly kissed the doctor I was so relived, it made the contractions more intense but I had gaps between them which was awesome it was the only time I felt lucid and with it.
I was desperate to get off the bed but they wouldn&#8217;t let me every time I layed on my side they made me move on to my back which made things more painful.
The shift changed and that&#8217;s when my labor changed for the better I got an agency midwife (who we later found out is the most sort after independent midwife in Milton Keynes) she let me get off the bed I walked around for a while, sat on a ball we all had good conversation between contractions.
Then I hit a wall (am guessing this was transistion?) I was on all fours crying my heart out because I was too tired I wanted more meptid the midwife said that she understood what I was saying but she thought I could do it on my own and she wasn&#8217;t going to give it to me cause id regret it in the end.
Suddenly I was really pushing but nothing was happening, all the pain went from being productive to just plain hurting. 
I cried and cried, the midwife reassured me that something was happening and that my cervix was staying high so I had to push the baby quite far and itll take time other wise me and the baby could go into shock.
I wasn&#8217;t having any of it I insisted she was lying to me and that nothing was happening&#8230;.until I checked myself
I could feel hair!
That&#8217;s when I got a second (third fourth maybe even fith) wind and got up and about, I despt needed a poo, the midwife told me that it was the baby but I knew it was def poo so I went to the toilet, I was right it was poo rofl. 
Then the babys head started to crown and I couldn&#8217;t get up from the loo the midwife and james had to pick me up, I ended up on the bed on all fours again puffing away on the gas and air and being in so much pain I couldn&#8217;t actually make any noise, I vaguely remember trying to bite james. 
Her head took forever to come out during this time I was moving from standing up to all fours I couldn&#8217;t stand/sit/crouch still after a while (about an hour!) things started moving along and her head was actually making its way out I honestly thought she was going to split me in two. I held her head as it came out a few big pushes later I felt her slippy body in my hand she let out a tiny cry almost like a kitten right away, the midwife passed her through my legs and the first thing I said was&#8230; its not mine its massive&#8230;

I managed to get on to my back and she was passed on to my tummy while we waited for the cord to stop pulsing I couldn&#8217;t talk I was so stunned I could only nod responses and stare at her.
We figured out why we had reduced movements, her cord was very short so she couldn&#8217;t really move!
After about 30mins I delivered the placenta naturally and was checked for tears which was very painful. I escaped unscathed.
She fed almost right away. I had some toast and asked to go home. She was born at 1515 weighing in at 7lb 12 and a half oz by 730am I was at home.
We all settled down for the night.
At 230 am I got up and had a massive gush of blood think waters breaking kind of gush fucking scary.
Amy was in bed so me and the baby were rushed to hospital, I was given fluids and a consultant obgyn came to examine me which was horrendously painful.
I was checked for internal injuries , there wasn&#8217;t any so the blood must have been coming from my uterus I was observed and given iv antibiotics+ fluids. After time the bleeding slowed down and although I was feeling very week I wanted to go home. 
I was given strict instructions to rest and come in if anything happened or I felt unwell aswell as iron pills (yak). 

edit- i forgot to add that they tried to put me in the same room i had my still birth in, my birth plan was totally ignored and id advise anyone to stay as far away from milton keynes hospital as possible.
Its taken me a few days to stop feeling light headed and sick, I didn&#8217;t get the rush of love for my daughter that I have heard about I felt like I had failed for caving and having drugs but it was just part of the journey I had to take to get my baby.

We are all happy and settling in and getting to know eachother. Thank you for all your well wishes and support through my pregnancy.

xx
first bath
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/2008_11140079.jpg
snuggled after the bath 
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/2008_11140081.jpg
last bump pic
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/2008_12070002.jpg
all gooey and gross
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/2008_12070009.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/2008_12070012.jpg


----------



## hellotasha

thats amazing, im so glad everythin is ok, shes beautiful hun xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Awww babe, she is truly a beautiful baby girl. Sorry you didn't have the best birth :(


----------



## Stephie 25

congrats hun, she is beautiful.


----------



## clairebear

aw congrats hun she is gorgeous sorry you didnt get your home birth. MK hospital doesn't sound good x


----------



## Uvlollypop

this is the midwife who delivered my baby and i urge anyone who can to use an independant midwife. we cant put accross how lucky we were to get her in the hospital as she normally charges for her services but she was drafted in cause they were short staffed.

https://www.3shiresmidwife.co.uk/


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wow that is one birth story i admire you sooo much. she is beautiful hunni xx


----------



## Vickie

So sorry your birth didn't go as planned :hugs: But Faith is gorgeous


----------



## bigbelly2

such happy times ahead well done molly

h x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Christine33

huge congrats to all of you. Faith is very beautiful. Thank you for sharing your birth story.

Christine
XXXX


----------



## mrscookie

what a beautiful baby, so long awaited too. You did so well, I am thrilled for you. You did it Molly :D
xxxx congratulations! x


----------



## aurora32

Sorry you had such crappy treatment in hospital but glad all went ok eventually, Gz on the arrival of your little bundle she is gorgeous.


:hug:


----------



## massacubano

She is adorable. I am shocked at how they let a baby be born on the floor! Then to try to put you in the room where you had the SB :( 

I am glad it all worked out well! :) 

congrats! :pink:


----------



## Uvlollypop

the hospitals horrendous which is why i didnt want to be there in the first place, but we got there in the end! x


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## lauriech

Congratulations hun! Your little princess is gorgeous. Bet you're on :cloud9: xxx


----------



## baby.love

What a terrible time you had, i am so sorry you didnt get the birth you wanted :( But Faith is absolutley beautifull.... Congratulations x


----------



## SJK

many congrats, shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Rach276

Congrats shes beautiful and love her name xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, she is beautiful. Love that last pic xXx


----------



## XKatX

Well done Molly, she is so beautiful!! Soory you had such a rough time of it hun. x x x


----------



## masi

she's beautiful. congratulations :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sorry it wasnt how you'd hoped but you're both ok and thats whats important :hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

She's gorgeous :) sorry you didn't get your home birth x


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## elles28

Congrats she is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Chris77

Aww, she's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lauren28

Congratulations. Sorry things didn't go as planned but you have a beautiful baby girl x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted xx


----------



## polo_princess

She's gorgeous hun, well done you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Gorgeous and a beautiful name. Congrats darling xxx


----------



## Beltane

I'm so proud of you Molly! You did great. I like the part about biting James- lol. Faith is beautiful. Well done!!


----------



## Brockie

massive congratulations darling xxx


----------



## Han

Congratulations! sorry you didnt get the homebirth you wanted - but your baby daughter is beautiful!

x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats, she is lovely! I know the labour didnt go to plan, but shes here safe, and thats what matters, and you did really well! xxx


----------



## firstLO

Congratulations she's lovely. If it's any consolation I ended up having to have a failed ventouse then a forceps delivery which obviously wasn't part of my birth plan! Had to have an episiotomy too so feel a bit cheated by my experience also. x


----------



## miel

congratulations:hug::hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Glad everything turned out well for you hunny. She's lovely xx


----------



## nessajane

congratulations hun!!! xx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun, she is beautiful

Lou
xxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge congratulations molly, james and amy on the birth of gorgeous faith. so so sorry you had such a tough time sweetie but so pleased everything is ok now x x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

she is gorgeous hun, im so sorry your birth didnt go to plan


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wow that is a birth story and a half. I cant believe how you were treated. Your so strong after everything youve been through before. Shes beautiful. I love the second picture of her wrapped up. xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

aw molly!!!! *sob* *sob* i dont know what to say but she is so georgous and you did so well!!

You've been through so much and come so far - i hope you can finally relax and enjoy being a mummy! You deserve it!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Molly, she is absolutely gorgeous. I am sorry your birth experience did not go to plan, but you did so well considering you were virtually ignored by hospital staff for hours. Well done and congratulations again.

xxx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations im so happy for you : D x x she's a stunner! x x


----------



## Laura1984

Congrats Molly!xx


----------



## Drazic<3

She is adorable, congratulations.
I used to live in MK and my foster sister had a really traumatic birth there too. We were wanting to move back but i think we might move some where with a better hospital!

Well done, you did so amazingly. x


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations Molly, she is gorgeous. Sorry to hear you had a ruff time.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats :)


----------



## wantababybump

She is so beautiful hun!! I have been checking for your birth story and very happy its finally here!! Sorry you had to go through so much rubbish but at least she is finally here and healthy!! Have been thinking about you loads. You now have a beautiful little girl, congratulations mummy!! :hug: xx


----------



## Belle

congratulations molly. she's beautiful.xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats hun she's gorgeous


----------



## Frankie

Congrats lovely piccies / story


----------



## carries

It makes me so cross when i read story's like yours...grrrrrr at the hospital. So sorry you didnt get the homebirth you wanted but really pleased that your beautiful baby girl is here, happy and healthy.

Congrats Molly!


----------



## Zarababy1

aww shes lovely! shame u didnt have a nice birth :(


----------



## claralouise

god hun you went through it didnt you, well at least shes here now and very beautiful

Lou xx


----------



## bambino

what a lovely baby!! Well done. Sorry the experience wasn't as you had hoped for but you have a lovely baby to take your mind from the trauma of the hospital xx


----------



## Michy

Gosh you went through a hell of a lot, but she is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## meg

you're a star - congrats, she's adorable.


----------



## Uvlollypop

thank you everyone, we are over the moon. im still shell shocked that shes actually here! it was pretty horrific but id do it all again for her shes totally worth all of the sickness, worry and pain that i went through .


thanks for all your comments


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats!!! x


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congratulations, she is absolultey beautiful!! So sorry your birth wasnt as planned x


----------



## PeanutBean

She's beautiful Molly, congratulations for bringing her into the world, you did fab! I reckon you should move to a different authority before trying for another babe though, your hospital :shock:


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations,she's absolutly beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Mynxie

was crying reading your birth story. So happy that everything turned out well and so proud of you xxxxx


----------



## akamummy

well done sweety! :flower::flower:


----------



## Poloma

She is Beautiful Hun xXx Well Done xXx


----------



## elm

I have so much respect for you and how brave you were! I'm so sorry that you had to go through all that - it makes me so angry that it seems acceptable to treat anyone like that let alone a woman in labour. 

Thank you for sharing your story and congratulations - your daughter is beautiful! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

shes gorgeous. congratulations x x x x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations shes so cute
xx


----------



## emma_27

Congrats


----------



## bex

congratualtions xx


----------



## Deise

Woo hoo!!! man, you're a tough broad UV!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Shes beautiful hun well done xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Well done! Sorry your birth wasnt how you wanted but she is here and beautiful and healthy!!


----------



## rita lewis

i am glad you are both well. you should complain about hospital
she looks lovelly
xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

if im aloud/able to have another baby well be saving up and hiring an independent midwife i will never rely on the nhs for maternity care ever again they completly ruined my labour and birth and im still completely traumatized from seeing the women giving birth on the floor it properly scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Shifter

I'm so sorry to read that you didn't get the birth experience you wanted. It's scary how much your birth story sounds like my mum's story of my birth - 26 years ago. You would think we had moved well past this rubbish. She was induced and then left, ignored throughout the first and most of second stages, told to shut up and go to sleep etc. I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about the NHS after that.

Thankfully you have a wonderful, healthy baby at the end of it all :hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

crikey you would have thought that after 26years theyd have moved forward eh! clearly not.


----------



## Shifter

Uvlollypop said:


> crikey you would have thought that after 26years theyd have moved forward eh! clearly not.

I'm sure it must vary from one region to another, from one set of on duty staff to another even. It really stinks that you got a rough ride. :hugs:


----------



## Uvlollypop

yes absolutely, mk could really do with a dedicated maternity hospital we are a growing city with one small hospital somethings got to give!


----------



## Shifter

Uvlollypop said:


> yes absolutely, mk could really do with a dedicated maternity hospital we are a growing city with one small hospital somethings got to give!

Maybe, once you're ready, you could start a campaign? It might be good for you to channel some energy into helping other women get a better service.


----------



## Uvlollypop

hehe maybe, i imagine id give the council one big headache! id like to train to work somewhere within the nhs maternity services in a vague hope that i can make some kind off difference


----------



## jen1604

I am so happy for you hon!I remember when I was pregnant and you were going for your first scan.Massive massive congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## supernurse

Sounds like you had a rough time but the end result is a beatiful baby girl. She's gorgeous, congratulations. x


----------



## superp123

What a story, and a journey hun. Your daughter is beautiful! Congrats. 
Wishing you and your family a happy holiday! Big hugs :hugs:
P


----------



## Sarah_16x

shes beautiful xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats :) She is just beautiful .


----------



## Amanda

Blimey Molly, I've only just got round to reading your birth story! Remind me to giev MK hospital a VERY wide birth in the future!!! I can't believe that woman was left to just give birth on the floor of the ward!!

But at the end of it all, you have a very beautiful little girl, and that's all that matters.

Congrats again to you and James.:hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------

